# WLP-051 Cali V. A Very Smelly Yeast.



## Fat Bastard (23/2/15)

I was warned. Multiple threads on multiple forums said that this was a real stinker.
Christ, they're not wrong. 8 days after pitching it's still pumping out sulphurous nasty smells, which fortunately don't come across in the taste. I'd almost say it was infected, but as there is not hint of it in the flavour, I'd guess not.

I thought 2 days at 22o D rest would wash it out, but obviously not. I'll give it a few more days at 18 and see if that gets rid of it. Doesn't seem to have finished fermenting either. It's been stable over 2 days, at 1.010, which is a good 6 points below the expected FG. The blowoff is still blooping away, so may still go lower yet.

Anyone got any experiences with this yeast they'd like to share?

cheers,

FB


----------



## mckenry (24/2/15)

Hey FB,
Here is something I just posted in the Infection photos thread. First time using Cali V. Mine is more cidery than sulphur though. Its been brewing now for 3 days so another test tonight to see if it has dissipated. 

_Q. How early can you detect an infection?_

_Background: Brewed Friday, chilled, but didnt get to pitching temp until saturday. Sealed up fermenter, purged headspace with CO2. On saturday morning, wort was at 12°, so waited for it to warm up. I had to pitch at 14° as I was going out. I figured pitching cooler was better than hotter. Oxygenated as usual._
_Sunday I tasted my wort when it had started fermenting. Visible blowoff action. It was back at 19°. I wanted to taste it as I had used homegrown hops in the whirlpool. It has a cider smell and taste. Ergh. Worried._

_I have never bothered tasting fermenting wort that early. AND F-it - I forgot to taste and smell my yeast starter, for the first time ever - Bloody Murphy! So, if it is an infection, I dont know where it came from yet._

_Still - is a cider(ish) taste possible early on in the ferment? Anyone taste test this early? Ferment was probably only 6-12 hours in. I'm hoping its normal this early. I havent had an infection for years, probably 15 years or more I reckon, so my sanitation is good from my point of view. The starter was a new vial of Cali V started as per my normal routine._


----------



## siege (24/2/15)

I brewed an american wheat/rye beer, half with Cal V and just left it in the fermenter for 2.5 weeks at 19C without worrying too much about it. No bad smells or tastes from the hydro reading, and I'm just chilling the first ones down now as they will have carbed up.

maybe this one just needs plenty of time to clean up after itself?


----------



## Weizguy (24/2/15)

Maybe it's the yeast lot?


----------



## Fat Bastard (24/2/15)

mckenry said:


> Hey FB,
> Here is something I just posted in the Infection photos thread. First time using Cali V. Mine is more cidery than sulphur though. Its been brewing now for 3 days so another test tonight to see if it has dissipated.
> 
> _Q. How early can you detect an infection?_
> ...


I wouldn't describe mine as cidery at all... It tastes exactly like it says, a more fruity 001. It took a good 4 days for the stink to appear, before that all appeared normal. I haven't tasted it tomight, but I reckon it's just a case of letting it do it's thing as the stink has been getting less noticeable.

Will report back tomorrow.


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (24/2/15)

I used it recently alongside us05. Lots of sulphur and it finished 2points above us05 off the same wort. Probably won't use again.


----------



## Fat Bastard (25/2/15)

Stink has all but disappeared now. It was barely noticeable in the sample and dissipated the longer it sat. I've cold crashed it now. Dunno if I'll bother with this one again too. Will report on the finished beer in time.


----------



## mckenry (25/2/15)

Well. I can't comment on the yeast now. Mines infected. First infection for so long. Such a disappointment. Home grown hops wasted. Luckily I have some yet to be picked.


----------



## Fat Bastard (25/2/15)

Terrible stuff mate. Only had one infection in 3 years myself, touch wood!


----------



## bigmacthepunker (25/2/15)

I used 051 in Citra smash, no funky smell just good beer.


----------



## siege (26/2/15)

I just poured one of my wheat/rye beers fermented with cali V and I couldn't be happier with it. I reckon the yeast has just added a nice mild fruitiness that goes well with the spice from the rye. No bad smells in the glass.

Wouldn't write this yeast off.


----------



## marksy (27/2/15)

I've used it once before. It added a nice taste to the beer I made. Can't remember bad smells though. I only check my beers twice. To check fermentation has started and after 14days to see if it's worth my time bottling.


----------



## Fat Bastard (16/3/15)

Jury is in! Sort of.

The stink has well and truly disappeared from my American Amber and I've had a taste of the finished beer.

There is kind of a fruity, maybe peachy ester going on. Not sure I like it in this beer, I don't think it's playing well with the cascade/centennial hop combo. It still needs a couple of weeks conditioning in the keg to shine, though the yeast has certainly flocced well enough to be very nearly bright-clear from the fermenter. I've changed my mind somewhat on this one, I think it's well worth playing with in future with the right hops. I'd like to try the yeast bay Vermont ale back to back with the Cali V though, as I'm not sure it's quite what I'm looking for.


----------



## buckerooni (29/4/15)

Got a WPL051 in an APA and IPA at the moment. Didn't get any stink from mine, got a very nice white and fluffy krausen from them.

Made appropriate starters and 12 days in the 1.052 is done (in around 8 days) and the 1.059 is still a few points off. Started at 18c bumped up after 7 days to 19.20.21. Hanging out for the IPA to finish so I can get my next no-chill in the ferment fridge!

I'm new to liquid yeasts but have been very happy with the taste so far and agree there's a pleasant fruitiness to it that works with my beers.


----------

